# CHI Greyhound Location



## Dovecote (Oct 22, 2012)

Have a friend who is planning to take the CL from Harpers Ferry (HFY) to CHI and then take Greyhound from CHI to Champaign (CHM). He is doing this to avoid the lengthy train layover in CHI.

Is the CHI Amtrak location in close proximity of the CHI Greyhound station. If so, is it walkable? If not, what would be the better option, cab or mass transit?


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 22, 2012)

It's walkable. Exit from the back of the Great Hall to Clinton/Jackson, then west two blocks to Desplaines, and south three blocks to Harrison.


----------



## jebr (Oct 22, 2012)

It's definitely walkable.

Another option would be to take the Megabus from Chicago to Champaign. The bus leaves at 11:30 AM and arrives at the "Illinois Terminal" at 2:00 PM. They pick up one block south of Union Station on Canal St.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't take Megabus! They have horrible safety ratings! See: http://ai.fmcsa.dot....KET=ek72fsZGQRI=

They also have uncomfortable seats and horrible Van Hool TD925 buses.


----------



## jebr (Oct 23, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Don't take Megabus! They have horrible safety ratings! See: http://ai.fmcsa.dot....KET=ek72fsZGQRI=
> 
> They also have uncomfortable seats and horrible Van Hool TD925 buses.


For comparison, here's Greyhound's ratings: http://ai.fmcsa.dot....ET=IHT1JBfCoXI=

Percentiles work inversely: lower percentage is better. Essentially, the percentage is a "rank"...20% means that the carrier is worse than 20% of all motorcoach carriers.

Greyhound has more issues with unsafe driving and vehicle maintenance, Megabus has more issues with fatigued driving and controlled substances, and driver fitness is inconclusive. While the fatigued driving is a concern, since it's not a night route, I'd be less concerned than I would at night.

However, having traveled on both, I've personally preferred the Megabus' bus. I've also much preferred the clientele on Megabus. Less everyone rushing off to smoke, for one. I also tend to fit in more as much of the college constituency uses Megabus over Greyhound.

Also, note the text from this page: http://ai.fmcsa.dot....nc=RBH8ciDqytk=



> The
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 23, 2012)

jebr said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take Megabus! They have horrible safety ratings! See: http://ai.fmcsa.dot....KET=ek72fsZGQRI=
> ...


Since comfort is based on opinion, on that we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Megabus seats are uncomfortable and the ride is rough on the top deck.

Why not Capitol Limited to Chicago, the bus to Champaign?

It's a long ride on a bus from Harper's Ferry to Chicago.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 23, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> Have a friend who is planning *to take the CL from Harpers Ferry (HFY) to CHI* and then take Greyhound from CHI to Champaign (CHM). He is doing this to avoid the lengthy train layover in CHI.
> 
> Is the CHI Amtrak location in close proximity of the CHI Greyhound station. If so, is it walkable? If not, what would be the better option, cab or mass transit?





guest said:


> Megabus seats are uncomfortable and the ride is rough on the top deck.
> 
> Why not Capitol Limited to Chicago, the bus to Champaign?
> 
> It's a long ride on a bus from Harper's Ferry to Chicago.


Don't you understand? He says that the guy is going to take the CL to Chicago.


----------

